# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم Borneo Schematics  Borneo Schematics DEMO VERSION resease

## mohamed73

*Demo Version Of Borneo Schematics* 
Please Instal and login with :  *User name : demo
Password  : demo*    *installer download link :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
       Pass installer : borneoflasher    *NOTES :* 
If this application is detected as a virus then do the following steps:
Disable your Anti Virus - Install applications - Exclude Applications - Done 
Excluding the application is done so that this application is not scanned by anti-viruses   *tutorial exclude applications:*   
Regards  *Borneo Schematics Team* * ترجمة Google**     
			
				نسخة تجريبية من مخططات بورنيو 
الرجاء التثبيت وتسجيل الدخول باستخدام: 
اسم المستخدم: demo
كلمة المرور: demo  
رابط تنزيل المثبت:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
المثبت تمرير: بورنيوفلاشر  
ملاحظات :
إذا تم اكتشاف هذا التطبيق كفيروس ، فقم بالخطوات التالية:
تعطيل مكافحة الفيروسات - تثبيت التطبيقات - استبعاد التطبيقات - تم 
يتم استبعاد التطبيق بحيث لا يتم فحص هذا التطبيق بواسطة برامج مكافحة الفيروسات 
البرنامج التعليمي استبعاد التطبيقات:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
مع تحياتي
فريق بورنيو للرياضيات
			
		 *

----------

